# Microsoft to buy Nokia phones unit



## amjath (Sep 3, 2013)

Was expecting, gonna happen



> Microsoft has agreed a deal to buy "substantially all" of Nokia's mobile-phone business for 5.4bn euro ($7.2bn; £4.6bn).
> 
> The deal will also see Nokia license its patents to Microsoft.
> 
> ...


BBC News - Microsoft to buy Nokia phones unit


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Sep 3, 2013)

Dad gonna cry , loves nokia like anything , he is too much habituated with S40.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 3, 2013)

This was on the cards . Good news for both companies.  Slightly bad news for Google/BlackBerry.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh dear. What we feared. When Nokia shifted to Windows, it was the best that could have happened to MS, but at the same time it was the worst for Nokia. This is even worse. I was hoping Nokia would look in to other directions as well, but sadly the Trojan horse that Stephen Elop is, has made sure his mission is a success.


----------



## root.king (Sep 3, 2013)

1st Motorola NOW Nokia maybe next apple

all falled against Samsung's marketing strategy


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 3, 2013)

root.king said:


> 1st Motorola NOW Nokia maybe next apple
> 
> all falled against Samsung's marketing strategy



Exactly!!! why samsung is 1st


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh man, now Nokia will get spoiled in Balmer land.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Oh man, now Nokia will get spoiled in Balmer land.



well he's retiring..


----------



## amjath (Sep 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Oh man, now Nokia will get spoiled in Balmer land.



I think
Oh man, now MS will get in Elop land


----------



## theterminator (Sep 3, 2013)

root.king said:


> 1st Motorola NOW Nokia maybe next apple
> 
> all falled against Samsung's marketing strategy





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Wu5bVV6.jpg



Samsung has failed miserably with their S4. Apple is on top as the most valuable company & you think its failing?



amjath said:


> I think
> Oh man, now MS will get in Elop land



Its a good strategy by MS since they failed with their endeavour in devices field via Surface Tablet. So, seeing Nokia as an established player & the most selling Windows Phone , it was like inevitable to see this because Nokia is failing miserably in all other devices running Symbian & they were getting more vulnerable. Nevertheless, its good for both companies.


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 3, 2013)

*nooooooooooooooo.com/vader.jpg

This move makes sense though. MS and Nokia are both floundering in the mobile market but now with better integration and MS having a lot of excellent veterans in hardware design they'll be able to make phones with better software and hardware unification It also helps the branding. Instead of having to push two brands (Lumia and Windows Phone) they will only have to push one (Microsoft). It will also give MS direct access to Nokias distribution channels allowing them to push their hardware the way they want to.

Considering that Nokia had said that they could start making Android phones this move also functions as a defensive move by MS. They would be losing out one of the core advantages the WP line (the hardware design) had over most android devices if Nokia did that.

All hail Digia for acquiring QT before this transaction happened.


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2013)

Though it will be good for both companies, a little bad for consumers.
With Nokia in Microsoft's hands, they will surely focus on promoting WP when it comes to new phone models, rather than Asha/Symbian/other s40 devices, IMO.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2013)

this was bound to happen ....google buy motorola, HP buys palm, microsoft buy Nokia, Lenovo buy HTC  ...rumors says blackberry is on sale and taking bids ....

Its cold corporate world out there


----------



## theterminator (Sep 3, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> this was bound to happen ....google buy motorola, HP buys palm, microsoft buy Nokia, Lenovo buy HTC  ...*rumors says blackberry is on sale and taking bids* ....



yup,that's pretty much on .. BlackBerry is for SALE. Who'll buy them?



Gearbox said:


> Though it will be good for both companies, a little bad for consumers.
> With Nokia in Microsoft's hands, they will surely focus on promoting WP when it comes to new phone models, rather than Asha/Symbian/other s40 devices, IMO.



man, Symbian sucks now. Nokia's non-Windows Phone devices (especially touchscreen) are like waiting to be thrown into dustbin.


----------



## amjath (Sep 3, 2013)

I am sure Nokia will ditch symbian soon and have WP in all ranges except for entry phones


----------



## sankar (Sep 3, 2013)

Microsoft will now make the portable devices.
Nokia as mobile maker is now dead. get ready for microsoft mobiles.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 3, 2013)

sankar said:


> *Microsoft will now make the portable devices.*
> Nokia as mobile maker is now dead. get ready for microsoft mobiles.



This will make things bad between Microsoft and it's software partners like it did during the announcement of Surface.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2013)

amjath said:


> I am sure Nokia will ditch symbian soon and have WP in all ranges except for entry phones



symbian?? nokia didnt launch any symbian handset after pureview 1 yr back ...and sold the symbian development to Accenture ...and fired the symbian team


----------



## ¶§Ç (Sep 3, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> symbian?? nokia didnt launch any symbian handset after pureview 1 yr back ...and sold the symbian development to Accenture ...and fired the symbian team



Are you sure about that... I Never heard that


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2013)

here is the link about symbian -> Nokia passes off Symbian and 2,300 employees to Accenture
thats news of sep 2011


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 3, 2013)

Sad to hear that .

 I'm sure that the resulting company will be a smartphone-only company. Adieu King of feature phones.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2013)

How can they think of putting out a new phone after the Surface disaster?


----------



## amjath (Sep 3, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> here is the link about symbian -> Nokia passes off Symbian and 2,300 employees to Accenture
> thats news of sep 2011



yes now i remember


----------



## theterminator (Sep 3, 2013)

well guess what... Stephen Elop is a candidate for Microsoft CEO job : according to Engadget. 

Ballmer confirms what we all knew: Elop candidate for Microsoft CEO job


----------



## sankar (Sep 3, 2013)

^ may be Stephen Elop was there in Nokia to make this come true for microsoft.
he failed to make nokia profitable i wonder if share holders of microsoft will agree him as a ceo.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2013)

Do remember that Microsoft makes some of the best hardware products.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2013)

good old Symbian days.... N95,N82 

Microsoft + Nokia = Mokia or Nicrosoft


----------



## snap (Sep 3, 2013)

nokia feature phones will slowly die


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 3, 2013)

And here I am waiting for a quad-core WP phone.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 3, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Microsoft + Nokia = Mokia or Nicrosoft



And that ladies n gentlemen is the *Zangetsu Law* .


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2013)

Be patient with Microsoft.. they have a long way to go and cover lot of ground.


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2013)

Eagerly waiting for a phone with Microsoft on the backside with Windows logo at the front. 
Now, that's a direct competition to Google.. 

As Motorola is to Google, Nokia is to Microsoft.

Eagerly waiting for a phone with Microsoft on the backside with Windows logo at the front. 
Now, that's a direct competition to Google.. 

As Motorola is to Google, Nokia is to Microsoft.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2013)

Is it good news or bad news for Nokia windows phone users???



theterminator said:


> And that ladies n gentlemen is the *Zangetsu Law* .



+1 



Zangetsu said:


> Microsoft + Nokia = Mokia or Nicrosoft


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2013)

Microsoft is also acquiring Nokia’s Mobile Phones business unit, which serves hundreds of millions of customers worldwide, and had sales of 53.7 million units in the second quarter of 2013. Microsoft will acquire the Asha brand and will license the Nokia brand for use with current Nokia mobile phone products. *Nokia will continue to own and manage the Nokia brand. This element provides Microsoft with the opportunity to extend its service offerings to a far wider group around the world while allowing Nokia’s mobile phones to serve as an on-ramp to Windows Phone. 

*


----------



## lywyre (Sep 3, 2013)

I still would love to have JB on the Lumia lineup. Never gonna happen now  .


----------



## theterminator (Sep 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Eagerly waiting for a phone with Microsoft on the backside with Windows logo at the front.
> Now, that's a direct competition to Google..
> 
> As Motorola is to Google, Nokia is to Microsoft.


Motorola died after being acquired by Google. The recent Moto-X , only for the US market  , might do a little along with Droids. I don't want this to happen to Nokia . 
BTW thats the *Gearbox Law *


----------



## dude1 (Sep 3, 2013)

View attachment 12029 Goodbye old friend
And well i think that was bound to happen ever since that trojan horse elop went in nokia...

View attachment 12029 Goodbye old friend
And well i think that was bound to happen ever since that trojan horse elop went in nokia...


----------



## Amey408 (Sep 3, 2013)

I am afraid her we will defiantly miss all that low budget but very good (in terms off battery life & easy to use S40 series) phone after 2014.

RIP TO NOKIA.

Also can any one read this article from gsmarena *blog.gsmarena.com/microsoft-nokia-deal-scaled-against-other-recent-acquisitions-in-tech/ its really hart-touching to die hard nokia fan


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 4, 2013)

I am very sad to hear this. I think there is some huge corporate conspiracy. Stephen Elop was sent by Microsoft to weaken Nokia.


----------



## funskar (Sep 4, 2013)

That bloody Ba**** Elop - THe trojan horse


----------



## theterminator (Sep 4, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> I am very sad to hear this. I think there is some huge corporate conspiracy. Stephen Elop was sent by Microsoft to weaken Nokia.



Well played Microsoft then  .


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 4, 2013)

funskar said:


> That bloody Ba**** Elop - THe trojan horse



This was the reason he became the CEO of Nokia. It is like silent killing.


----------



## funskar (Sep 4, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> This was the reason he became the CEO of Nokia. It is like silent killing.



Yeah.. Ms buyed one of their rivals in old days when nokia symbian used to dominate ms f*ckng windows phone ...

I want someone completely destroys microsoft....

Elop-sweet poison ..


----------



## theterminator (Sep 4, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How can they think of putting out a new phone after the Surface disaster?



That's why this move as well as Steve Ballmer's exit. We might see a different Microsoft now. Ballmer himself made this clear recently that Microsoft is a "devices & services" company & they did purchase Nokia's Devices & Services business. What will this do to desktop Windows operating system? They might turn it into a service rather than a product. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/176934-windows-service.html



funskar said:


> Yeah.. Ms buyed one of their rivals in old days when nokia symbian used to dominate ms f*ckng windows phone ...
> 
> I want someone completely destroys microsoft....
> 
> Elop-sweet poison ..


Indeed? 


theterminator said:


> well guess what... Stephen Elop is a candidate for Microsoft CEO job : according to Engadget.
> 
> Ballmer confirms what we all knew: Elop candidate for Microsoft CEO job


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 4, 2013)

The deal is funny.

Microsoft bought Skype for $8.5 billion in 2011 and in 2013 they got  Nokia  for $7.2 billion ?


----------



## ajaymailed (Sep 4, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> The deal is funny.
> Microsoft bought Skype for $8.5 billion in 2011 and in 2013 they got  Nokia  for $7.2 billion ?


that happens in dot com world. things either are too costly or too cheap depending on the potential. Nokia was on downfall while Skype had its potential. facebook was valued at 104 billion USD during IPO and apple became most valuable company.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 4, 2013)

I wish Nokia had released at-least one android phone, alas that's not happening now...


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 4, 2013)

dan4u said:


> I wish Nokia had released at-least one android phone, alas that's not happening now...



what
do you mean nokia-microsoft will make an android phone...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 5, 2013)

RIP nokia MS tyranny will now spoil once awesome company..............

i still remember my first mobile with antenna and it was nokia not samsung not htc not mmx(hell no) ............


----------



## RCuber (Sep 5, 2013)

eh? why are everyone cursing MS? its not that Nokia was doing a superb business either.. Why would someone invest $7 billion in buying a company and then spoiling it? its not like MS woke up this morning and said . hey lets buy Nokia.. and Nokia like hey you want my company?? take it!!!  its takes months if not years to make such a decision both companies included. 

you guys are like FCKING M$ TOOK NAKAIA .. WE ARE ALL DOOMED!!! I NO GET MY 1100 WITH TORCH .. dust up your top drawer please .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2013)

^It's all emotional outburst sire. 

Nokia had a place in hearts of people, while MS didn't. So, not just Indians, other people are also sad by this deal. Even I am. 

Had Google bought Nokia, there wouldn't have been such outcry.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2013)

I think the entry level Nokia phones will suffer or their price will inflate.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2013)

In india OS means windows and handset used to be Nokia by default ...I dont think MS have any less space in our mind ....almost everyone knows MS office and MS windows ...what more popularity anyone want ....gamers know xbox and office community knows skype

Soo I think if microsoft keeps the nokia brand it will be better for them at least in india


----------



## lywyre (Sep 5, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^It's all emotional outburst sire.
> 
> Nokia had a place in hearts of people, while MS didn't. So, not just Indians, other people are also sad by this deal. Even I am.
> 
> Had Google bought Nokia, there wouldn't have been such outcry.



Emotional? Yes. But we all know how successful MS are with their hardware business, particularly mobile devices. And we all know about Nokia. They were in trouble when Android started gaining, but Stephen Elop's switch to Windows OS was was the worst thing to happen to Nokia when they were already well headed into Maemo. That was indicative enough of the Trojan intents of Elop. This (buyout) was inevitable, but many hoped otherwise. We also know the quality of MS products. The Lumia ranges are still in need of software updates to utilise their capabilities. I would have bought a Nokia 520 against the Pantech Burst last month, if the 520 had Android. I have owned Nokia 3210, 1100, 2100, 6250 and lastly 5800 EM. That built quality is still with Nokia 520, but I am disappointed with the OS and knowing MS since 1997, I would rather not buy a Windows mobile. Ever.


----------



## Flash (Sep 5, 2013)

lywyre said:


> That built quality is still with Nokia 520, but I am disappointed with the OS and knowing MS since 1997, *I would rather not buy a Windows mobile.* Ever.


There's a differnece between Windows Mobile (WM) and Windows phone (WP). Thought WM can be counted as a predecessor of WP, WP is not a successor of WM. Because they are not part of a same continuum of mobile OS development. WM was targetted at Enterprise users, whereas WP is primarily for consumers.



RCuber said:


> eh? why are everyone cursing MS? its not that Nokia was doing a superb business either.. Why would someone invest $7 billion in buying a company and then spoiling it? its not like MS woke up this morning and said . hey lets buy Nokia.. and Nokia like hey you want my company?? take it!!!  its takes months if not years to make such a decision both companies included.
> 
> you guys are like FCKING M$ TOOK NAKAIA .. WE ARE ALL DOOMED!!! I NO GET MY 1100 WITH TORCH .. dust up your top drawer please .


Well said. I wonder if Nokia employees worrying this much because of MSFT's deal..


----------



## theterminator (Sep 5, 2013)

All who have no problem with this deal , please give your opinion on Elop. It was his decision not to go to Android. I used to wonder everyday why Nokia wouldn't switch to Android. Its not that Android was some competitor or an impediment to Nokia. Though it was to Microsoft's Windows Phone. This deal creates some negative designs which I haven't seen in corporations ever. Whether Elop was sent to Nokia to keep it out of Android , I don't know . Today, Android is synonymous with Samsung. It could've been Nokia. 


Spoiler



I am no Nokia fanboy. I never liked their Symbian OS. Though I owned a 5230 3G & I loved its camera .


----------



## ZTR (Sep 5, 2013)

Except HTC now all other major mobile players are electronic giants (Sony,LG and Samsung) too


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> All who have no problem with this deal , please give your opinion on Elop. It was his decision not to go to Android. I used to wonder everyday why Nokia wouldn't switch to Android. Its not that Android was some competitor or an impediment to Nokia. Though it was to Microsoft's Windows Phone. This deal creates some negative designs which I haven't seen in corporations ever. Whether Elop was sent to Nokia to keep it out of Android , I don't know . Today, Android is synonymous with Samsung. It could've been Nokia.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



One has to agree with this guys opinion. I have similar view in this context .


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 5, 2013)

Now all you fans listen to this song


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2013)

someone was talking about blackberry isnt it. well the deal is no far way
BlackBerry's board is reportedly pushing for quick sale - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Flash (Sep 5, 2013)

Amazon has the potential to buy Blackberry's Business.
They're already in tablet business, so it will provide them a way to enter in Mobile arena too competing against other majors - Apple/Google/Microsoft..


----------



## lywyre (Sep 5, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> There's a differnece between Windows Mobile (WM) and Windows phone (WP). Thought WM can be counted as a predecessor of WP, WP is not a successor of WM. Because they are not part of a same continuum of mobile OS development. WM was targetted at Enterprise users, whereas WP is primarily for consumers.



My bad. I meant Windows Phone.



Gearbox said:


> Amazon has the potential to buy Blackberry's Business.
> They're already in tablet business, so it will provide them a way to enter in Mobile arena too competing against other majors - Apple/Google/Microsoft..



And everyday I am wondering what LG is doing / going to do with WebOS.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^It's all emotional outburst sire.
> 
> Nokia had a place in hearts of people, while MS didn't. So, not just Indians, other people are also sad by this deal. Even I am.
> 
> Had Google bought Nokia, there wouldn't have been such outcry.



+1 to this ..........


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 6, 2013)

Very True, I m really very sad.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 6, 2013)

I am sooooo pissed.......


----------



## theterminator (Sep 6, 2013)

Microsoft can also buy BlackBerry .


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh, yes. Jeff Bezos will buy it. 



Gearbox said:


> Amazon has the potential to buy Blackberry's Business.
> They're already in tablet business, so it will provide them a way to enter in Mobile arena too competing against other majors - Apple/Google/Microsoft..


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 6, 2013)

*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1175555_696151507065051_1454321554_n.jpg


----------



## sandynator (Sep 7, 2013)

Guys check out these pages.

I'm not sure if this is the perfect thread to post or if its posted earlier.

Will this be in reality that's a big ???  

Sad about no more Nokia? How about Newkia? | PhoneDog

Former Nokia CEO founds Newkia, aims to create the Nokia Android phone you've always dreamed of - Android Authority


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow.. Good to see Newkia.
Hope Microsoft don't sue them for the same rhyming Newkia name.. 

Wow.. Good to see Newkia.
Hope Microsoft don't sue them for the same rhyming Newkia name..


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Sep 7, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Guys check out these Pages.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the perfect thread to post or if its posted earlier.
> 
> ...



Sounds good.Nokia with android.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 7, 2013)

I'll be buying whatever that's from Finland. If it's Newkia, then I'll go with Newkia.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2013)

^ Newkia is Singapore based


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 7, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^ Newkia is Singapore based



Damn.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes NEWKIA is Singapore based.

Also last year Thomas Zilliacus even tried to purchase NOKIA thru his co. Mobile Futureworks but could not raised sufficient funds.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope they reconsider the name NEWKIA.. doesn't sound right.. :/


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 8, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I hope they reconsider the name NEWKIA.. doesn't sound right.. :/



who cares about name as long it bring us quality products like the original nokia and good specs in android........


----------

